# Garlic Scapes, what to do with them.



## larry_stewart (May 25, 2017)

My garlic crop is coming along nicely.
I just cut off about 40 scapes.
Ive never done anything with them, so Im asking all your advise as to what you do or would do with them

Thanks in advance


----------



## Steve Kroll (May 25, 2017)

One of my very favorite things is scrambled eggs with garlic scapes, mushrooms, and cream cheese. I get hungry just thinking about it.


----------



## Steve Kroll (May 25, 2017)

This one is pretty darn good, too!

Garlic Scape Soup | Minnesota Food Association


----------



## blissful (May 25, 2017)

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f139/garlic-scapes-96075.html
a post about scapes from last year.

cut them a foot long, trim the bottom most part that is fibrous and the top of the flower, also fibrous. Then saute or use much like asparagus. Go scapes! I think my scapes are a week or two behind yours. I'll be scalping the scapes any day now.


----------



## larry_stewart (May 26, 2017)

blissful said:


> http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f139/garlic-scapes-96075.html
> a post about scapes from last year.
> 
> cut them a foot long, trim the bottom most part that is fibrous and the top of the flower, also fibrous. Then saute or use much like asparagus. Go scapes! I think my scapes are a week or two behind yours. I'll be scalping the scapes any day now.



My garlic is doing so well this year.
Not sure if it was the warm winter, or maybe Ive just been staying on top of everything this year.  Hopefully what I can see above the ground is some indication of whats going on underneath the ground.  Ive never seen such healthy garlic plants all the years Ive been growing it.

This is the first time Im picking the scapes.  Last year I tried, but waited too long and they were too fibrous. 

This spring has been cooler and wetter than most, so the rest of the garden is kinda taking its time, so its nice to have something to harvest while waiting for everything else to catch up.


----------



## blissful (May 26, 2017)

larry_stewart said:


> My garlic is doing so well this year.
> Not sure if it was the warm winter, or maybe Ive just been staying on top of everything this year.  Hopefully what I can see above the ground is some indication of whats going on underneath the ground.  Ive never seen such healthy garlic plants all the years Ive been growing it.



Excellent Larry! Our garlic is looking good this year too. What you can do is count the layers of leaves that have come up. On my best years I will count them, usually in early July, and if I have 9 layers to 11 layers, they are big garlic. An average garlic may only have 7 layers. It is also dependent on the type of garlic. Usually harvest for us is sometime in July, so I can fertilize and water up to the end of June, then slack off, so they dry out.

Next time I go out to the garlic garden, I'll count the leaves on the 4 kinds we are growing.


----------



## Sagittarius (May 26, 2017)

Steve, 

Absolutely an exceptional Brunch idea coupled with Scrambled Eggs as suggested .. 



Thank you for posting the recipe link and have a lovely weekend.


----------



## Bookbrat (May 26, 2017)

My garlic looks good too, considering we had a late spring. Glad to see it...I almost lost it all (500 bulbs) the year before last because of waxy breakdown from the extreme heat we had. I salvaged enough of my favorites to keep it going, but voles got their share this winter, grrrr. 

Garlic scape pesto is very good and it freezes well.

Last year I sliced some up small and fermented them. Little garlic-ey pickle-ey bits. Going to experiment with more this year.


----------



## blissful (May 26, 2017)

A layer of leaves on the garlic, one to the right, one to the left, that is one layer. I just counted 4 layers and the garlic was only 33 inches high. I hear people more toward the east coast are a few weeks ahead of us, taller garlic already.


----------



## larry_stewart (May 26, 2017)

Sadly, Im a novice compared to some of you guys.  I only got about 40 or 50 bulbs in the ground, so I don't have too many scapes to play around with.  Maybe Ill check some of the local farms or farmers markets and see if they have anything available.

But, I did sautéed what I had up with a little olive oil, salt, garlic (tossed some left over broccoli too) and finished it off with some Parmesan shavings on top.  It was great!!,  Cant believe Ive been letting the scapes go all these years.

Thanks for all the tips. Im looking forward to working with them as soon as I can get my hands on some more.


----------



## Beelost (May 27, 2017)

I like it with eggs, bacont and melt cheese


----------

